# Bike Riding



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

I recently got an attachment for my bike that allows me to ride with my V beside me. He is two years old, in excellent shape and loves to run. 

If there are any other bikers out there, how far do you go with your dog?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Not sure how to answer... but if the weather is cold enough and not very humid our boy can go miles and miles without even panting. My legs loose power before he stops pulling.

The thing I look for is panting and automatic heel... Our boy will heel on the way back or when he's had enough. He will also try and touch my leg with his muzzle or try to engage me while biking.. 
Anything other than pulling and straight focus, I interpret as either a sign to slow down, or stop and let him off leash for a while.
Our boy will heel beside the bike off leash even under pretty heavy distractions but that's not 100% reliable yet...

Sorry if my answer is confusing :-[ but hopefully you get the idea.

Better answer... distance and intensity depend on the weather (temp and humidity level).


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/12/roading-with-vizslas-on-bike.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/06/one-of-many-ways-of-getting-your-vizsla.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/07/more-miles-on-mountain-bikes-in-hills.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/09/on-trail-again-with-vizslas.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/10/rding-bikes-with-dogs-downtown.html

RBD


----------



## Dmartin336 (Feb 8, 2012)

My engineering husband developed a bike arm built from pvc (we live out of the USA and have to make do). He bikes with our pup (she just turned 1 year) in our local park that runs the meridian of a major thorough fare for about an hour. She enjoys it. We keep an eye for the length her tongue hangs out and always carry water for her.
Donna
http://vizslanatasharose.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Dmartin, 1 year is probably a little early to be running a pup beside a bicycle for an hour. I love biking with my dogs, but have waited till Astro is 20 months before biking commenced.

As an aside......... I just made an attachment to attach the leads to the bike with. It's a little crude but simple and having just tested it for over an hour, it suits the purpose.

Components:
Velcro hook and loop strip about 6inches long and about an inch and a half wide. 
One spring loaded caribeener.

Fitment:
Wrap hook and loop around headstem, one overlapping the other. Leave enough room for the caribeener to slide between the Velcro straps and the headstem.

Slip looped end of lead over handlebar grip and clip the lead into the caribeener, attach dogs and go.

I'm on my phone posting this, so will try to upload pics but no guarantees. I'll do it tonight if it doesn't work.

Cost for me was 0. I had some Velcro offcuts from a previous project and half a dozen caribeeners in a box.


----------



## Mily24 (Dec 26, 2012)

Here are some pics of my boy rusty with my husband mtb!



He takes him for like a 40 minutes ride and rusty loves it!


----------

